# How do you change your home directory name?



## sappleton (Mar 21, 2008)

just had a new hard drive put in and have had leopard installed for me.

when i go to my home directory (little house icon) my name is spelt wrong, can i possibly change this to the right spelling?

thanks


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

One option is to set up a new user 'admin' account (back up everything from your Home Directory first).

Go to System Preferences/Accounts/Login Option. You'll need to authenticate with your Administrator password.

Click the '+' button to create a new user account. 

Select Administrator from the drop down menu. Complete the boxes as requested.

Ensure you fill in your .Mac account name if you own such an account.

Then log out. When you log back in, choose your new administrator account.

Once logged in, go to System Preferences/Accounts/Login Option and delete your old admin account.

You will then have to reset any desktop preferences (e..g desktop picture, screen resolution etc).

Copy over files from your back up to your new user account.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2008)

And step to step for changing the home folder name.


----------



## jbarley (Mar 21, 2008)

sappleton said:


> just had a new hard drive put in and have had leopard installed for me.
> 
> when i go to my home directory (little house icon) my name is spelt wrong, can i possibly change this to the right spelling?
> 
> thanks


Your Home folder name in OS X is called "short name"
*Here is a little utility* that makes changing it painless.

jb


----------

